# 45acp compact



## BUSTinCAPs (Aug 8, 2009)

I was on glock's web site looking for a compact (not sub compact) 45acp, but they dont offer one. Have they ever offered 45acp in a compact frame? I not so sure i like the sub-compact model 30 or 36 but if I was to buy one of these I guess I would be leaning toward the 36 slimline.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Both the 30 and the 36 are Glocks version of a compact. The 36 is the thinnest and as minuimal as it gets in 45 acp. I used to have and wish I still had a G30. Fat and stout but it shot excellent and never a hicup. If you like the size and Glocks in general I think both are good choices. If I were to do it over again the G30 SF with the slightly slimed down grip would be a strong contender. Length and height they are both about as large as the G19/23 frame. The 30 is much wider and the 36 is just a hair thinner than the G19. To get smaller in the Glock line up you'll have to consider the G26/27/33 in 9/40/357 sig respectively. They do make a 45 GAP in a sub compact but I am not familiar with it or the GAP cartridge. Hope that helps.


----------



## redfalcon302 (Jan 7, 2008)

I just traded for a gently used G36 today and I think it's the way to go unless you really think you NEED 10 rounds of .45 ACP. I have a G27 (.40 cal subcompact) and I shot them side by side today and they both kick about the same if that matters to you. The G36 is about the same size as the compact frame guns like the G19 and G23, so if that's the size frame you're looking for, the G36 sounds like your ticket. It's close enough in width that it also snaps perfectly into my Fobus paddle holster that i've used for my G19, G27, and, now, my G36! For carry, it'd probably be good to get a holster made specifically for your model, but I also have a police issue OWB holster and it is very close to fitting the G27 as well. +1 for Glock compatibility!!! In my opinion, it boils down to this: for IWB you can't beat the G36, but for OWB, the G30 holds an extra 4 rounds, but its pretty fat. Whatever you decide, as long as YOU like it, YOU will be happy!


----------



## redfalcon302 (Jan 7, 2008)

Oh, by the way, if you'd be interested, I could do a side-by-side photo comparison of the G27 and G36 if it would help you decide anything. just PM me or reply here...either one. I'm open to suggestions from everyone and not necessarily just the original poster  :smt023:smt023


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

I carry my G30 IWB in the summer with just a t-shirt. She's a fatty but I do tend to like fat grips.


----------



## reconx69 (Sep 11, 2009)

*go with the g36*



BUSTinCAPs said:


> I was on glock's web site looking for a compact (not sub compact) 45acp, but they dont offer one. Have they ever offered 45acp in a compact frame? I not so sure i like the sub-compact model 30 or 36 but if I was to buy one of these I guess I would be leaning toward the 36 slimline.


i have g22, g23, g27 and the g36 is th best to carry and take down if u cant do in 3 rounds u should not be a gun carry .


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

reconx69 said:


> i have g22, g23, g27 and the g36 is th best to carry and take down if u cant do in 3 roundsu should not be a gun carry


I think the OP is more concerned with size, not capacity. BTW, punctuation and grammar are your friend. Don't be afraid to use them.


----------

